# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  Alquiler Maquinaria Agricola y Pesada ( NORTE PERU)

## naturalpack

Por medio de la presente, la empresa  MAQUITERRA E.I.R.L los saluda amablemente y les informa que:Somos una empresa que nos dedicamos al servicio integral de alquiler de maquinaria agrícola y pesada por más de 30 años. Habiendo trabajado bajo la denominación de AGROSERVICIOS MOS hemos prestado servicio de preparación de suelos y labores agrícolas a las siguientes empresas:Casa Grande S,A.A , Agroindustrial Laredo S.A.A,  Camposol S.A, Danper S.A.C,  Cerro Prieto S.A , Eco Acuícola S.A, Agricola Pampa Baja ,Palmas del Shanusi ,  Netafim, entre otras.Siendo la empresa MAQUITERRA E.I.R.L una importante empresa establecida y reconocida en el sector agroindustrial, queremos ofrecerles nuestros servicios. El servicio de alquiler de maquinaria agrícola y pesada es llevado a cargo por calificados operadores y técnicos con amplia experiencia, lo que les da la garantía de un trabajo eficaz a costo competitivo.Si desea ponerse en contacto con nosotros llámennos a nuestras oficinas o contactar por este medio que los atenderemos de manera gustosa.Saludos cordiales, Visítenos en *www.maquiterra.com*  Maquilogo2.jpg *            RPC 950207039*  *www.maquiterra.com** maquiterras@gmail.com*   Temas similares: TATTERSALL PERÚ: Distribución de Líneas Exclusivas de Nutrición Vegetal y Maquinaria Agrícola Artículo: El 27% de la superficie total agrícola de Perú está en la Macro Región Norte A DISPOSICION PARA ALQUILER DE TERRENO AGRICOLA BUSCO TERRENO AGRICOLA PARA ALQUILER DE EMPRESA IMPORTANTE Alquiler de fundo agricola en pisco.

----------


## naturalpack

TRACTOR , TRACTORES , MAQUINARIA AGRÍCOLA , ALQUILER TRACTOR 
Visítenos en www.maquiterra.com 
Nuestro Patio de implementos lo conforman : 
·         ESTIERCOLADORAS O CARRETAS ABONADORAS
·         CARRETAS AGRICOLAS
·         SUBSOLADORES
·         RASTRAS AGRICOLAS
·         RUFAS
·         ARADOS DE VERTEDERA
·         ARADOS DE DISCOS
·         SURCADORES
·         ENCAMADORAS
·         CORTADORAS ROTATIVAS
·         SEMBRADORAS
·         COSECHADORAS
·         BORDEADORAS
·         AHOYADORES
·         DESBROSADORES
·         TRITURADORES DE SARMIENTOS Y RAMAS
·         PODADORAS MECANICAS
·         ENTRE OTROS·         ESTIERCOLADORAS O CARRETAS ABONADORAS
·         CARRETAS AGRICOLAS
·         SUBSOLADORES
·         RASTRAS AGRICOLAS
·         RUFAS
·         ARADOS DE VERTEDERA
·         ARADOS DE DISCOS
·         SURCADORES
·         ENCAMADORAS
·         CORTADORAS ROTATIVAS
·         SEMBRADORAS
·         COSECHADORAS
·         BORDEADORAS
·         AHOYADORES
·         DESBROSADORES
·         TRITURADORES DE SARMIENTOS Y RAMAS
·         PODADORAS MECANICAS
·         ENTRE OTROS 
Cotice con nosotrosl                  Visítenos en www.maquiterra.com

----------

